# Doggie smell in wood floors



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Does anyone know a good way to get the "dog" smell out of wood floors. Our old hound has been gone almost a year but we can still detect her old doggie smell on humid days and when the house is closed up. Not a urine odor just that sort of wet dog smell. I have tried wood floor cleaner but can't seem to kill it. Any ideas? Something no-toxic would be best as we have children around. Thank you!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

You could try sprinkling baking soda on the floor overnight & sweep it up next morning.Before the kids wake up  May have to do this several times but it will help & soda is cheap!


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

I second the baking soda idea. It worked on our wood floor after a pot bellied pig. I did that for about 5 days and also sprayed febreeze after sweeping up the baking soda everyday.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Also, any cleaner w/ orange oil in it will help! ldc


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Wash the area with equal parts of vinegar and hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

a product called kids n pets. i get it at my local supermarket, it's about 8 bux a bottle. saturate your floor with it and let it dry. as it dries, it kills off the bacteria that cause odors. we used it when we bought this trailer-every cat in the park had used it as a litter box all winter. can't tell now!


----------

